# Another Obstacle



## Pedra (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello again, all.  If you've read my previous posts, you'll know that I'm working on doing an emulsion lift process for a project.  But, I've run into a problem or two.

I purchased two cartridges of Polaroid 690 film ($30 >_&lt to use in my SX-70 Polaroid Land Camera.  Going off of what I've learned, this should work.  Surprise surprise though.  The film won't go into my camera.  My question to you all is; Is this even the right film, or, is possible to use a non-polaroid film for an emulsion lift?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
-Pedra


----------



## Karalee (Oct 1, 2004)

No its not, you want time zero film I believe.


----------



## Corry (Oct 1, 2004)

I thought time-zero was for polaroid manipulations?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 1, 2004)

It is, but I believe time zero is for sx-70 cameras, but you can modify other cameras to take it.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 1, 2004)

The sx-70 seems to only take Time Zero or 778 film.

If you want to do emulsion lifts, you would need to use a different camera or a slide printer so you can use the film you have.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2004)

690 film is peel apart pack film that goes in pack film cameras (like, the Colorpack, ProPack, EE100, etc).  

That is the film you can use to do emulsion lifts with.




SX-70 cameras take Time Zero/SX-70 film.  You can NOT do Emulsion Lifts with that film, but you can do polaroid manipulations (manipulating the emulsion whille it's developing).


----------

